# دراسة ميكانيكا السيارات



## king_hamodye (3 أبريل 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني واخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات :13: 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف حالكم إنشاء الله بخير ؟؟؟

في البداية احب احيكم واعذروني على مشاركتي المتواضعة 

او على الاصح سؤالي المتواضع 

اود الاستفسار عن دراسة ميكانيكا السيارات ؟؟ :1: :1: :1: :1:

اين يمكن دراستها ( بلد الدراسة )  ، مدة الدراسة :63: ، تكلفة الدراسة  :78: ، الشهادة التي يحصل عليها المتخرج :12: ........
إلخ إلخ 

وحتى يكون سؤالي واضحا ولا يحصل لبس للاخوة 
فإنني حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة طبية واود دراسة ميكانيكا السيارات :63: 


انتظر أفادتكم لي جزاكم الله كل الخير:81: :81: :81: ​*


----------



## الريان 2002 (3 أبريل 2008)

افضل شي بالمانيا

اما عن التفاصيل فما عندي علم 

والله اعلم


----------



## king_hamodye (4 أبريل 2008)

وين في المانيا ؟؟؟؟ 
كم مدة الدارسة ؟؟؟
والتكاليف ؟؟؟؟

ودرجة الشهادة ؟؟؟؟


----------

